# Election results and reactions



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks November is the turning point and we need to be extra prepared? I'm curious how many people are thinking that the results from the election this fall in the states will start TEOTWAWKI ? 
I'm thinking if Clinton wins North America will be overtaken by muslims and if Trump wins the black lives matter thugs will go crazy and cause a civil war in both the states and Canada. 
I'm hoping for a victory for Trump and so are all my american relatives and friends.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

No one really knows what the outcome will be... Many polls are being manipulated, all bets are off...

It will be an interesting period of time that we are about to experience...


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree about it not being an election of the people, Obama was the last, but not the first president canidate that lost the general election but become prez


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

It's a sad state of affairs when you realize you have a choice, to TRY & vote for the lesser of evils which are equally evil...

Smart money says, neither is a good choice and both will lead to conflict or confrontation in one form or another. The best thing to do is to prepare for uncertain times and your security. Some are going full on "prepper" which may be a tad over the edge but being reasonable;
- keeping a stash of cash / trade value goods, 
- stocking up essentials / critical's (like medications etc) 
- try to be independent by generating your own power and anything that reduces Dependence on outside "entities", the single biggest point of failure.
- The less you must depend on others the more insulated from potential krud you may have to deal with.
- Have a stock of items which may be hard to obtain should supply lines become difficult. AND make sure that proper storage is observed ! ( corroded munitions, mouldy grains etc... ) Food Grade 2 & 5 gallon pails with airtight tops are best all around.

- Get at least 100 Miles from any city above 100,000 ! Citiots, gangers and nuts will be escaping to the country so best to have some distance and measures to protect self & property if need be. Small towns nearby are good to have handy though/

Dual Citizenship to another country and property there setup to live in, just in case, is also another option. Canadian East Coast, Mid to Northern Prairies, most of Manitoba are reasonable for prices and offer good fertile & healthy land. Further West or southern edge and your overpaying and too restricted.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Not that I'm advocating anything, but... I wondered...

There are places in this country where people of color pretty much don't go. And if they do, they are not made to feel welcome. If they persist, bad things tend to happen to them.

If the muslim immigration were to continue under a Clinton v2 admin, would we see places become more pronounced where it may be perfectly "legal" for a muslim to take up residence but where they would not be welcome and "encouraged" to find a home elsewhere, perhaps rather "enthusiastically"? 

There are places in this country where I wouldn't go, even a few in the country, and where the predominant skin color is the same as my own (white). I KNOW I would not be welcome. 

Just something I wondered about. Sometimes, good ol' boys have a way of taking care of business without bothering the higher-ups. Not saying it's right. Just have seen a few places like that and wondered about the possible connection with the muslim immigrants.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had a lot of experience dealing face-to-face with people making business sales deals. I've done quite a few with folks in the $5000 range and a few even upwards of $25K+ once I had some experience with them. The biggest sales were over the phone and shipping from my warehouse with no signatures on paperwork unless the buyer's company required purchase orders and authorizations. I did get cheated a few times, too, but fortunately on smaller deals. Had to file a few lawsuits and won them all, at least for partial settlements, never was sued myself. Never. I think I did learn to recognize the affect of liars, though. Certain people are psychopaths, will project their own dishonesty and lack of education onto everyone around them and try to game it and take advantage of it. Trump is one of those. He is *far* beyond the more "normal" smarmy legalism of Hillary. He is ignorant, offensive, a blathering self-absorbed bully surrounded by sycophants and yes-men hangers-on. I have a fairly solid sense that not more than 40% of Americans can possibly be so stupid and bigoted as to vote for him, mostly because I also am pretty sure a lot of folks can recognize his basic psychopath character, have run into some of his type in their lives, and know Hillary is the sane choice between the two, 2nd Amendment and so on notwithstanding.

I thought stuff like this should go into the "dark area" btw? Not wanting to see such idiocy on display is exactly why I've not asked for access.



> Obama was the last, but not the first president canidate that lost the general election but become prez


 I know facts won't matter to people insisting on parroting right-wing nonsense, but the fact is, Bush in 2000 was the last President elected despite losing the popular vote. Gore won the pop vote that year but the Court took it away from him with its Florida decision. The others in which the popular vote winner wasn't elected were in the 1800s. Fact.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

DryHeat said:


> I've had a lot of experience dealing face-to-face with people making business sales deals. I've done quite a few with folks in the $5000 range and a few even upwards of $25K+ once I had some experience with them. The biggest sales were over the phone and shipping from my warehouse with no signatures on paperwork unless the buyer's company required purchase orders and authorizations. I did get cheated a few times, too, but fortunately on smaller deals. Had to file a few lawsuits and won them all, at least for partial settlements, never was sued myself. Never. I think I did learn to recognize the affect of liars, though. Certain people are psychopaths, will project their own dishonesty and lack of education onto everyone around them and try to game it and take advantage of it. Trump is one of those. He is *far* beyond the more "normal" smarmy legalism of Hillary. He is ignorant, offensive, a blathering self-absorbed bully surrounded by sycophants and yes-men hangers-on. I have a fairly solid sense that not more than 40% of Americans can possibly be so stupid and bigoted as to vote for him, mostly because I also am pretty sure a lot of folks can recognize his basic psychopath character, have run into some of his type in their lives, and know Hillary is the sane choice between the two, 2nd Amendment and so on notwithstanding.
> 
> I thought stuff like this should go into the "dark area" btw? Not wanting to see such idiocy on display is exactly why I've not asked for access.
> 
> I know facts won't matter to people insisting on parroting right-wing nonsense, but the fact is, Bush in 2000 was the last President elected despite losing the popular vote. Gore won the pop vote that year but the Court took it away from him with its Florida decision. The others in which the popular vote winner wasn't elected were in the 1800s. Fact.


I thought the thread was about "results" and "reactions". ??? Are you sure you posted on the thread you intended to?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> Not that I'm advocating anything, but... I wondered...
> 
> There are places in this country where people of color pretty much don't go. And if they do, they are not made to feel welcome. If they persist, bad things tend to happen to them.
> 
> ...


 That's been rumored to have happened here with drug dealers. Some survived. One didn't.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Apparently some people don't actually understand the concept of the dark rooms, or else think the rules don't apply to them. I'm not sure how anyone can not understand that a thread with "If Clinton wins North America will be overtaken by muslims" "black lives matter thugs" "I hope Trump wins" could conceivably be anything other than political. Of course, it's also offensive, prejudicial, insulting, and ignorant.

Alberta, Canada? Here's a Trump idea for you: &#8220;Now we go in, we knock the hell out of them, take the oil, we thereby take their wealth. They have so much money.&#8221;


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Clem said:


> Apparently some people don't actually understand the concept of the dark rooms, or else think the rules don't apply to them. I'm not sure how anyone can not understand that a thread with "If Clinton wins North America will be overtaken by muslims" "black lives matter thugs" "I hope Trump wins" could conceivably be anything other than political. Of course, it's also offensive, prejudicial, insulting, and ignorant.
> 
> Alberta, Canada? Here's a Trump idea for you: âNow we go in, we knock the hell out of them, take the oil, we thereby take their wealth. They have so much money.â


Well as a proud Canadian, we would not like that and would probably send a sternly worded note to your ambassador.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Election results: I would sincerely hope that the results are true and honest; however, I think there is way too much cheating that happens across the nation for that to occur. So much so in that I believe the ending result does not represent the truth (and has not represented the truth for quite a few elections).

Reactions: I have no idea what to expect. It could get very ugly or it could be another nail in the coffin and a whimper from the People. Either way I am grateful for living where I do, away from the cities.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> I think there is way too much cheating that happens across the nation for that to occur.


This is another thoroughly debunked myth of the right wing. Where was it, Texas, where such bogus nonsense was presented to justify new ID restrictions effectively disenfranchising hundreds of thousands of likely voters but where upon examination of records for something like 20 years was shown based on all of *two* actual fraudulent votes cast. How about the Diebold voting computer company CEO in Ohio during the 2004 election who injudiciously bragged he was going to deliver the state to Bush? Election fraud consists of ridiculous new ID laws like those of NC and Texas, powerful republicans trying to rig data from devices their companies operate, and jerrymandering of House districts by Republican controlled state legislatures, in fact, not this imaginary idea that massive fraud is being committed in precincts that Trumpite lynch mobs need to descend on as "observers."


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Election Results - Cooked
Reactions - not so much.

We deserve these two candidates, we did not keep our representatives pure. WE own this.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

this thread has been interesting--too bad some are trying to get t locked down.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't see anything good coming out of this election, no matter who "wins," which is why I intend to be as prepared as possible, whatever the outcome. Not only because of the election and the turmoil here in the U.S., but also because of the various other problems throughout the world.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Clem said:


> Apparently some people don't actually understand the concept of the dark rooms, or else think the rules don't apply to them. I'm not sure how anyone can not understand that a thread with "If Clinton wins North America will be overtaken by muslims" "black lives matter thugs" "I hope Trump wins" could conceivably be anything other than political. Of course, it's also offensive, prejudicial, insulting, and ignorant.
> 
> Alberta, Canada? Here's a Trump idea for you: &#8220;Now we go in, we knock the hell out of them, take the oil, we thereby take their wealth. They have so much money.&#8221;


If this post offends you then just keep on scrolling....

As for your last sentence, you don't deserve a decent answer, but here goes...
You need to remember that Canada is part of the British commonwealth and there are too many countries backing us for the states to even think of a hostile takeover! Remember Canada is the buffer zone between the states and Russia, and is also a land that has always been a safe haven for americans seeking freedom.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess I should have expressed myself better, because I'm certainly not a ---- disturber..... but we are seeing the BLM protests in some major cities here and it's another concern to consider prepping for. Our biggest concern in Canada is with our gay drama queen leader opening the door to the Muslims, his support of Isis, and his brothers personal relationship with Iran. We can see the problems in Europe with theses so called "refugees" and we have already had problems with them here. 

It also makes me wonder if Obama isn't inciting the BLM to explode into a national threat so he can declare martial law......imagining people would think he's a saviour compared to the choice of electing Trump or Clinton.
My American relatives already know to get across the border asap, and it is a personal concern of mine about the safety in the states as it does affect us Canadians too. 
We are not situated anywhere close to a big city, with only a 1/2 dozen towns between us and the Arctic, lots of Alberta beef and big game for food, and the garden preserved to last until next years harvest. Most of the people that live here are relatives or friends and neighbours for generations since the area was settled, so we have a huge advantage with a support system. 
I would think that most of the people caught unaware and unprepared would head to one of the big cities which are to the south instead of heading north. 
I feel a big "correction" coming in the near future, and I'm happy to say I feel like I am in one of the best locations in NA to survive.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Sanza said:


> I guess I should have expressed myself better, because I'm certainly not a ---- disturber..... but we are seeing the BLM protests in some major cities here and it's another concern to consider prepping for. Our biggest concern in Canada is with our gay drama queen leader opening the door to the Muslims, his support of Isis, and his brothers personal relationship with Iran. We can see the problems in Europe with theses so called "refugees" and we have already had problems with them here.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Obama isn't inciting the BLM to explode into a national threat so he can declare martial law......imagining people would think he's a saviour compared to the choice of electing Trump or Clinton.
> My American relatives already know to get across the border asap, and it is a personal concern of mine about the safety in the states as it does affect us Canadians too.
> ...


I've rarely seen such blind, uninformed hate in a civilized forum. That kind of manure don't even deserve to be in an outhouse.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Sanza said:


> I guess I should have expressed myself better, because I'm certainly not a ---- disturber..... but we are seeing the BLM protests in some major cities here and it's another concern to consider prepping for. Our biggest concern in Canada is with our gay drama queen leader opening the door to the Muslims, his support of Isis, and his brothers personal relationship with Iran. We can see the problems in Europe with theses so called "refugees" and we have already had problems with them here.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Obama isn't inciting the BLM to explode into a national threat so he can declare martial law......imagining people would think he's a saviour compared to the choice of electing Trump or Clinton.
> My American relatives already know to get across the border asap, and it is a personal concern of mine about the safety in the states as it does affect us Canadians too.
> ...



You may want to change that to your biggest fear. because the people I know and myself aren't really too worried about it. I have seen no problems with refugees.

As far as us up in Canada being prepared, I agree unless total anarchy were to occur knocking out the financial system.

And for the US election where I see trouble is when Trump loses, he will not accept it and say the system is rigged. He then then urge his supporters to fight the rigged system. Then all heck could break lose.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sanza said:


> I guess I should have expressed myself better, because I'm certainly not a ---- disturber..... but we are seeing the BLM protests in some major cities here and it's another concern to consider prepping for. Our biggest concern in Canada is with our gay drama queen leader opening the door to the Muslims, his support of Isis, and his brothers personal relationship with Iran. We can see the problems in Europe with theses so called "refugees" and we have already had problems with them here.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if Obama isn't inciting the BLM to explode into a national threat so he can declare martial law......imagining people would think he's a saviour compared to the choice of electing Trump or Clinton.
> My American relatives already know to get across the border asap, and it is a personal concern of mine about the safety in the states as it does affect us Canadians too.
> ...


Well, I was staying out of this thread in the hope that Admin/Moderation would move it to the appropriate forum, meaning Politics, because political threads such as this one are not allowed in the open forum according to my understanding of the rules. But since this thread has now been here for more than a week and it appears such posts are now again acceptable in the open forum, my turn.

Please cite your authority for your assertion that your Prime Minister is "gay." Or are you just trying to back-door name-call? That's not permitted under the forum rules either, as I understand them. Maybe the forum rules are changing. Would be good to have a clarification on that.

Please cite *any* credible authority for your statement that President Obama is "inciting the BLM to explode into a national threat so he can declare martial law......imagining people would think he's a saviour compared to the choice of electing Trump or Clinton." Other than right wing conspiracy theory-type woo-woo sources, I find nothing. It's like you pulled such an assertion out of your... wherever. What overheated, hysterical, racist, bigoted rot. You're entitled to your opinion, of course. But in the absence of any citation, that's all it is.

I suggest you spend your time, energy and extra funds preparing for things that might actually affect you, like Fort McMurray-type forest fires.

I believe you are so out of step with the reality of what's happening in this country and what the true threats are, I have no words. But I will say this: The next 8 years in this country and beyond are going to be excruciating for you. Not in the way you think. 

*Election results and reactions*, was that the question? Here's my opinion:

Hillary will win. She will ably handle the presidency and she will win again in 4 years. 

The Alt-Right crowd will buy into every conspiracy theory advanced by their corporate masters via Fox âNews,â Limbaugh, Coulter, Beck and the new Trump News Network (you heard it here first, folks), which will supplant and exceed the ugliness of Breitbart. Theyâll run around loudly blaming everyone who looks different than them, wringing their hands and stashing ever more guns ân grub, waiting for the âcivil warâ that will never come â because despite what they believe from spending too much time in their echo-chamber forums and Facebook groups, they are a minority. And not even a significant one, as their numbers shrink every day. 

Democrats will take back the Senate and with luck, the House. President Obama will be appointed to the Supreme Court by Hillary Clinton, along with at least three more Justices (Sayonara, Clarence Thomas!). The future of the Supreme Court will be assured for at least 25 years. 

The Republicans will be a shattered party for a generation, allowing Dems to pass virtually everything they want to, unfettered. That's too bad, because a *reasonable* opposition party is important. But we've lost that. Consequently, Alt-Right heads will explode everywhere. 

Educated people will continue to work hard to undo the corporate oligarchy that we, the citizens, have allowed to take hold in this nation, hopefully overcoming truly devastating Supreme Court decisions such as Citizens United, McCutcheon, AT&T Mobility v. Concepcion and American Express v. Italian Colors, among others. Such is the shameful legacy of the Roberts Court.

Immigrants will continue to come here as they always have and there will be almost no repercussions. The robust vetting process of refugees that already exists will continue to work 99.9% of the time. We will probably suffer a few attacks. It will suck, but such is the price of being an open society. Give me this over the fascism proposed by Trump any day.

Good luck with all your "preps."  Me, I'll stick with preparing for real world, actual threats to my safety, like earthquakes, floods and fire.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Sanza, You sound like an uptight Albertan who is angry over the loss by the Harperista Regime. Accept that and move on. 25,000 Syrians, mostly Christian or sects which were targeted by ISIS/DAESH. BTW: Trudeau did not cause OPEC Excess and drop of Oil Prices either ! The Vietnamese Boat People did not bring the VC into North America and the Lebanese refugees in the 70's did not bring "their stuff" to our shores either with the exception of a handful). 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Keenataz 
"when Trump loses, he will not accept it" and there's the point of worry... While he personally may not do something, I'm afraid that some of the more radically angry people may create a serious situation. Given that Obama got that approval (1st term) to use Regular US Troops on US Soil against US Citizens in the event of crisis is the catch. Breaks the post civil war promise of never using US Military against it's people again. Now he argued using Katrina as the example where US Regulars could be used but then the National Security & Domestic Terrorism checks boxes got added.

I'm afraid that with organizations such as BLM acting as Agent Provocateur are effectively an ISIS/DAESH 5th Column. It's actually perfect because it's racial... as such any action taken to stop the insurgent group will be used to further provoke and enflame tensions. It is the Perfect Catch-22 ! While some BLM leaders have been caught identifying with Muslims, Islam they blind eye remains. When a Toronto BLM co-founder *On Feb. 9, Yusra Khogali tweeted, "Plz Allah give me strength to not cuss/kill these men and white folks out here today. Plz plz plz."* IT IS WAKE UP TIME ! But Ohhh Noooo.

All indicators, preps with rearmament and increases to police, para-military, reserves / state guards etc... (not just USA but worldwide) it is reasonable to assume they are preparing for conflict... The increasing rhetoric supports such. BUT more scary, is that with the current path, I would not be one bit surprised to see Regular US Troops on street corners & check points by 2020 if not sooner. NOT GOOD !

Maggie is in Chicago but can get here real quick if things go sideways,


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Clem said:


> I've rarely seen such blind, uninformed hate in a civilized forum. That kind of manure don't even deserve to be in an outhouse.


Can you explain better exactly where the uninformed hate and blindness is? She detests our "prime minister", as do most of us in the west. Canada has elected the dumbest man ever to hold the office. This is not hatred, it is genuine concern about the buffoon leading the country, and the lefty media who are enabling it to happen.

For those of you who think importing a bunch of refugees is a good thing with no strings attached like our liberal party is doing, look no further than Germany, and the rest of western Europe, where attacks by MUSLIMS, yes, MUSLIMS, are a daily occurrence. Just because our communist CBC refuses to tell the truth about what is happening over there, it does not mean it is all well and good.

Sanza has grave concerns over where we are headed. I do too. Every single person I know and deal with is concerned with our fluffy "leader", and what he may do to our nation. That does not make us uninformed, nor does it make us hateful. I would truly ask the question of who is more informed? Those of us who see what is happening daily in Europe, or those who watch the muslim loving cbc, and therefore have no blinking clue about the reality of the world today.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

farmerDale said:


> Can you explain better exactly where the uninformed hate and blindness is?.


No sir, I will not. I've got better sense than to engage in a "did so" "did not" argument. Everybody has opinions. If you don't see any hatred in that post, good for you. But I do, and apparently some other people do.

My purpose in this thread is not to argue politics, but to point out the hypocrisy of creating a forum for that sort of argumentative posting, then allowing it to be in the main forum, even though it's been reported, I'm sure. This can either be a homesteading forum, or not. But politics is politics, regardless of how many moderators agree with her, your, or my point of view. And, according to the rules as I understand them, does not belong in the main forum. That is exactly what the "dark rooms" were created for. Yet, the thread stands, flying in the face of what has been stated by moderation.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Clem said:


> No sir, I will not. I've got better sense than to engage in a "did so" "did not" argument. Everybody has opinions. If you don't see any hatred in that post, good for you. But I do, and apparently some other people do.
> 
> My purpose in this thread is not to argue politics, but to point out the hypocrisy of creating a forum for that sort of argumentative posting, then allowing it to be in the main forum, even though it's been reported, I'm sure. This can either be a homesteading forum, or not. But politics is politics, regardless of how many moderators agree with her, your, or my point of view. And, according to the rules as I understand them, does not belong in the main forum. That is exactly what the "dark rooms" were created for. Yet, the thread stands, flying in the face of what has been stated by moderation.


Fine, I was simply wondering, because I saw no hatred. No worries if you don't want to point it out!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't want to speculate about what might happen after the election. I'm still waiting to see what happens before the election 

- such as whether or not there might be an "October Surprise" event -https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_surprise 

- or even if there is any truth to the conspiracy theories going around that there might be a successful attempt on the life of one of the candidates. If one or both of the candidates is assassinated before the election that would delay an election until other candidates step up.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I just want to point out that Sanza and FarmerDale are speaking for themselves. They do not represent the attitudes or beliefs of the majority of Canadian people.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

AND--I dont understand what was said wrong to get so worked up about!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

ceresone said:


> AND--I dont understand what was said wrong to get so worked up about!


As time goes on, people get thinner skin it seems. Everyone gets so offended about benign things these days. So don't worry about having missed the offensive words. I did too...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I assumed name calling was in regards to other posters?


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Most of the thugs in black lives matter are to lazy to get a job let alone riot far from home. The idiots riot right outside there home and destroy there own neighborhoods. And don't believe the main stream media the whole black lives matter thing is a lot smaller then what they say.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

What scares me is what is the stock market going to do?! With Clinton they know it will be business as usual and there likely won't be much rocking of the boat. Trump is an unknown and the market may start doing loopties. 

The muslim problem is already here. We're at the point of crying over spilled milk on that.

I don't want either of them. Truly the worst choice of Presidential candidates in my life. Unfortunately I cannot vote for Johnson either due to some of his stances....some things you just don't compromise your conscience on. 

:runforhills:


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

farmerDale said:


> Can you explain better exactly where the uninformed hate and blindness is? She detests our "prime minister", as do most of us in the west. Canada has elected the dumbest man ever to hold the office. This is not hatred, it is genuine concern about the buffoon leading the country, and the lefty media who are enabling it to happen.
> 
> For those of you who think importing a bunch of refugees is a good thing with no strings attached like our liberal party is doing, look no further than Germany, and the rest of western Europe, where attacks by MUSLIMS, yes, MUSLIMS, are a daily occurrence. Just because our communist CBC refuses to tell the truth about what is happening over there, it does not mean it is all well and good.
> 
> Sanza has grave concerns over where we are headed. I do too. Every single person I know and deal with is concerned with our fluffy "leader", and what he may do to our nation. That does not make us uninformed, nor does it make us hateful. I would truly ask the question of who is more informed? Those of us who see what is happening daily in Europe, or those who watch the muslim loving cbc, and therefore have no blinking clue about the reality of the world today.


LOL.

Saskatchewan is west? I live in the actual west and I will tell you that the PM got a MAJORITY because people out here like the guy. The tar-queens of the prairies, not so much.
Dumbest man and a buffoon being your opinion only, it's not a 'media thing'. You, are a sore loser. Don't worry, you're party will be back in a few terms, covered up oil spills and all.

Unsure where you get your news but do some research. What is happening to Germany and other countries with Muslim asylum seekers is completely different from the refugees coming to Canada. "Ours" have papers, spent a couple years in refugee camps and were chosen. In Europe they just marched over. That, IS scary. What we have not so much. 

CBC is as left as the average Canadian (center-left). Calling it communist is being over dramatic. I recommend you get your news from multiple sources, sift it a bit, realize both right and left medias are full-o-crap (to an extent), learn HOW to watch the news using your brain. If you're caught up in right wing news you're no better than someone gleaning news from commie propaganda.
FYI (not that you'd know) but the CBC talks about the Muslim problems in Europe all the darn time!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

TxMex said:


> What scares me is what is the stock market going to do?! With Clinton they know it will be business as usual and there likely won't be much rocking of the boat. Trump is an unknown and the market may start doing loopties.
> 
> ...
> 
> :runforhills:


That's gonna happen no matter who gets in. It's way too high. It has little to do with the value of companies represented but has a lot more to do with a place for people to park money they don't know what else to do with. I will tumble again. And it won't be pretty when it does. And a bunch of people (media included) will be all beside themselves wondering how this could have possibly happened. 

Despite political and fiscal tinkering, it can't be propped up forever. The higher it goes, the more unstable it will become. And the longer it goes, the more dramatic it will be when it falls. 

If all a person is worried about is the stock market, maybe Hillary is the best choice. I don't see the economy doing a whole lot new under a Clinton v2 than Obama. That would mean little other choice other than the stock market for money and the bubble could continue to grow.

Under a Trump admin, if he can do even a little of what he says he can do, there would be new opportunities for business growth here at home and some of that money in the stock market could find it's way moving towards smaller business enterprises in a growing economy. I'm not so sure that would find the stock market quite so propped up and I could see it coming back down. I can't help but think that the fall from that type of scenario would be a bit less dramatic, but I still don't see the bubble not deflating. 

Just my own thinking...


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

There is likely to be unprecedented violence either way it goes. If the Hillary Clinton wins I will be doing all I can to create chaos everywhere, including in the streets. If Mr. trump wins I will be defending in the streets. There will be ample targets either way.

*Admin Edit: Use the candidates real name. *


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

a "felon" is defined as someone who has been convicted of a felony.

Regardless.

This is what HT has come to? Fostering hate speech and sedition??

Is this really what management wants HT to look like?


----------



## isaac338 (Jul 29, 2013)

1948CaseVAI said:


> There is likely to be unprecedented violence either way it goes. If the felon wins I will be doing all I can to create chaos everywhere, including in the streets. If Mr. trump wins I will be defending in the streets. There will be ample targets either way.


Are you really saying what it looks like you're saying?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> LOL.
> 
> Saskatchewan is west? I live in the actual west and I will tell you that the PM got a MAJORITY because people out here like the guy. The tar-queens of the prairies, not so much.
> Dumbest man and a buffoon being your opinion only, it's not a 'media thing'. You, are a sore loser. Don't worry, you're party will be back in a few terms, covered up oil spills and all.
> ...


LOL back at you. For liking the guy. Again, LOL. eep:

I have many friends and relatives from the "actual west", and I know how those people think out there. Some of them even vote for Lizzy. LOL.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Trump will not be upset when he loses the election. He and Bill will resume their golfing after the election and the first thing Bill will say to Trump will be: "Good job!".


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Ohhh Boy !
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-election-hacking-security-20160908-snap-story.html and many many more with the same theme.

The PRESET is in place and now entrenched in Media & Public Minds ! So if the elections goes sideways for "someone" they will call out "it was hacked by Russians". Or along those lines with appropriately exaggerated Spin & Twist. *Anyone want to place bets on the potential ? or is it a suckers bet ??*

The DNC Convention e-mail dump was 95% likely to have been a Sander's Supporter who worked in their IT dept. (therefore full access) who saw the Malicious Manipulations and Dealings to go against Sander's and they decided to Dump the entire pile into the public consciousness... The instant & automatic defence - Blame it on the Russians - LMAO and people buy into the most ridiculous & outrageous lines.... Too Funny !

*Special PS:* When you read these "Russians Hacked - " news articles... Consider the "Officials" who make these statements and WHO they work for (and their potential agenda) and note that quite often, it is a person who is "Un-Authorized to Speak" or "Someone close to the source" or ??? In other words NOT CREDIBLE as they would be named & identified ! _*Doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure it out *_ Little clues like this add up as well: http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/10/hill...pporters-belong-in-basket-of-deplorables.html Bashing the Voting Public, demeaning and name calling the People ! This is Showing Serious Respect for the electorate ?....


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

So this post went south in a hurry! Too bad I was busy with trying to get fall work done - combining is still happening here on November 16 after an early snowfall and an unusual amount of rain. I'm hoping dale got all his crops off! 
First of all - thank you farmerDale for western solidarity. Yes, we speak for ourselves fennick, not the rest of Canada so you can see the huge dividing line between west and east. Steve - at least out west we have common sense and didnt vote for a kidiot with nice hair and a famous name. Fireweed farm you are "West coast", not "the west" which Alberta and Saskatchewan are considered. And only the lower mainland voted liberal, while the rest of be is true blue conservative. Clem- I have nothing to say to you other then you must know a lot about outhouses! I think you're one of the troublemakers that was banned and came back under a new name. 
But I didn't start the thread to get into politics, I was merely thinking about the results of the election and wondering if anyone else felt the need for extra preps and it seems my intuition was right about all the rioting. 
I hope everyone in those areas are safe, have enough supplies and have not suffered any property damage. 
Admin ban me if you want , but I won't put up with ---- from others without defending myself, and obviously HT is not a priority in my life, it's a site that used to be good when guys like Clem were kept under control.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Sanza said:


> .................................................................
> it's a site that used to be good when guys like Clem were kept under control.


Yes, people like Clem must be kept under control. He probably thinks that "Freedom of Speech" means something in his country. Guess you told him! 
That whole concept of freedom??... well, you are exactly right. People like Clem need to be kept under control. 

Remember when there was a rule about ad hominem attacks?? I wonder what that phrase meant? Apparently not much to some.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Sanza said:


> So this post went south in a hurry! Too bad I was busy with trying to get fall work done - combining is still happening here on November 16 after an early snowfall and an unusual amount of rain. I'm hoping dale got all his crops off!
> First of all - thank you farmerDale for western solidarity. Yes, we speak for ourselves fennick, not the rest of Canada so you can see the huge dividing line between west and east. Steve - at least out west we have common sense and didnt vote for a kidiot with nice hair and a famous name. Fireweed farm you are "West coast", not "the west" which Alberta and Saskatchewan are considered. And only the lower mainland voted liberal, while the rest of be is true blue conservative. Clem- I have nothing to say to you other then you must know a lot about outhouses! I think you're one of the troublemakers that was banned and came back under a new name.
> But I didn't start the thread to get into politics, I was merely thinking about the results of the election and wondering if anyone else felt the need for extra preps and it seems my intuition was right about all the rioting.
> I hope everyone in those areas are safe, have enough supplies and have not suffered any property damage.
> Admin ban me if you want , but I won't put up with ---- from others without defending myself, and obviously HT is not a priority in my life, it's a site that used to be good when guys like Clem were kept under control.



Jeez how do you keep track of all that?


----------

